# Good Breeder in Iowa, or are they all mills?



## lynniethepooh (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi,

We just lost our beloved family member Cosmo after 13 wonderful years. December was hard, and we are still grieving, but we are beginning to talk about a new maltese puppy, and we think we might be ready emotionally to get one six months to a year from now. So I'm doing research and it seems there is no good breeder in Iowa. Is that possible? Are they all puppy mills? We want pet quality, not show, but we want great personality and great health at the same time. Will I have to drive to Floriday or North Carolina from Iowa?? Please help. Does anyone know a good breeder in Iowa for a Maltese?

Thanks in advance,

Lynn


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome to SM!!

Even if you want a pet puppy, you need to go to a show breeder, I think you understand that but I'm not sure so saying it anyway

There is one breeder listed in Iowa on the AMA site
American Maltese Association

I do not live in America so I have no idea about that breeder but hopefully the American members can be of better help 

Good Luck with your search!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss of Cosmo. I have a 15 year old Maltese and dread the day when I lose her.

I checked the American Maltese Association's Breeder list and there is one breeder from Iowa on it.

American Maltese Association

Many members have their puppy shipped to them, even hand carried in cargo, if they are unable to find a breeder close to them.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Before making any assumptions, it's always best to visit a National Parent Club website and see if they have a breeder referral list. The national parent club for Maltese is the American Maltese Association and their website is www.americanmaltese.org. They do have a breeder referral list. The breeder referral list is a starting point. Do not assume that because a breeder may not be listed on the parent club breeder referral list that they are not a good breeder. The AMA lists only those members of the AMA who pay an extra fee along with their membership fee in order to be listed. There are many good breeders across the country who are not members of AMA or are members but choose not to be listed on the breeder referral list. All that being said, Barb Cuttell (Bar-Tell Maltese) is from Spencer, Iowa. Her contact information is on the AMA breeder referral list. Jeanne Riney of Spunsilk Maltese is also in Iowa. Her web address is www.spunsilkmaltese.org. Both of these breeders are very ethical and very well respected in the Maltese world. Even if they don't have puppies available they may be able to refer you to other well-respected breeders in the area. Good luck with your search.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I believe Jeanne Riney of Spunsilk Maltese is in Iowa. I spoke to her quite a bit before getting Preston, she was so kind and helpful and I wouldn't hesitate going to her in the future. I got Preston from a different breeder because Jeanne only had a really tiny pup at the time and I wanted one closer to London's weight. She is great, though!


----------

